
Secretive Surveillance Firm Is Selling Cops Cameras Hidden in Gravestones - jmsflknr
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/qjdp95/this-secretive-surveillance-company-is-selling-cops-cameras-hidden-in-gravestones
======
cududa
I want to buy one of these. A 200 year old graveyard that sits on my old
summer camp is constantly vandalized in the off season. It’s pretty much been
decimated over the past few decades. Would love this.

Edit: two day battery life wouldn’t cut it for my application.

~~~
mc32
One that’s activated by motion detection like the ones they use for tracking
endangered species?

